
Ghostery now displaying Ads in Germany, marketed as “Rewards” program - Tomte
https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/8xpu9i/ghostery_now_displaying_ads_in_germany_marketed/
======
BayesStreet
This is why I use disconnect despite a slightly worse UX/UI. It's better to
eliminate or minimize proprietary code's access to your web identity, they can
do a lot with a little data sent back home.

~~~
lsh
[https://disconnect.me/](https://disconnect.me/)

~~~
lsh
edit: I took a look at the 2016 NYT article the website and they describe
Ghostery as difficult to install and configure and went with Disconnect
because "... it was the easiest to understand."

It's difficult to trust the intentions of profit motivated extensions, and the
Disconnect website and revenue model seems to be geared towards that.

That same article also mentions PrivacyBadger
([https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger)) that
appears to be less undermined by moneygrubbing.

------
Tomte
And the best part: when visiting mediamarkt.de they give users a coupon for
Cyberport, a direct competitor.

Can‘t be long until Mediamarkt sues that off its web site.

------
verrecken
I analyzed the ghostery addon a year ago and it sends all websites you visit
and information about your system to its server. I don't know why people are
using this..

~~~
verrecken
Even if you opt out.

